# Congratulations: SITG 100



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A special recognition to Ron and Marie Brown for their contributions to the live steam hobby. The upcoming edition marks the 100th publication in the field of small scale live steam engines. 
As post by Ron on the SitG website: 

We will be mailing our 100th issue this week. More pages, more color, great photos and articles and an awesome centerfold, all in celebration of SitG reaching this milestone. 

Faithful Assistant and I hope you will enjoy it, and we hope that we'll all be around for #200. 

Happy steaming! 

Ron & Marie Very Happy 

If you do not subscribe might want to contact Ron for a purchase of this issue: 
http://www.steamup.info/


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A great magazine and a great couple. VERY nice people. If you are a live steamer and you are not getting the magazine you are missing a LOT. Jerry


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree! A fantastic magazine. I only wish I could get the rest of the early issues to fill my collection. 
Looking forward to #200.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

An exciting addition to the steaming world -- SitG number 100. Wow ! 
Congratulations Ron and Marie. SitG is the one magazine from which I've learned a great deal. 
I'm looking forward to the run towards the next 100.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations Ron and Marie on #100. I eagerly await every issue and thoroughly enjoy it cover to cover.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

A 'centerfold' too...;>(*)


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Shaylover, 
I believe that Sulphur Springs Steam Models still has photo copies of the very early issues of Steam in the Garden available. I have about four years worth in my files.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Ron and Marie. 

Many many years of enjoyment! 

Jim Overland


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have not received my new issue? Did you all? Also still waiting for the new issue of G1MRA


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

The word from Ron is "Early this week". 
Patiently waiting, (to see how my article looks) 
Tom


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
An the topic of our hobby inside is.....based on your great insights!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My article is "Three Shays and a Climax" a follow on to my inaugural SitG byline in 1999, after my first visit to Diamondhead, extolling the virtues of the wonderful folks I met there. The article outlines my journey through the live steam hobby with skills developed in locomotive bashing with the influence of Norm Saley, Keith Manison, Sonny Wizelman and John Thomson as I progressed through minor detailing to major reconstruction to coal firing, each step increasing my enjoyment of the hobby we share. 
I too commend Ron and Marie for their efforts to promote our hobby. I'm very much looking forward to their annual three day steamup August 22-24 at Paradise East. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

SitG #100 has just arrived here on the ER&CM in Australia. 
WOW! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 
I've just had a quick skim through it and now going to have a sit and read for a while. 
BTW, Burra lives about five miles south of me here in the Illawarra south of Sydney Australia.


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

congratulations to Ron and Marie on the 100th issue of Steam in the Garden. I am looking forward to this isssue as anxiously as I do for all the issues.I am sure that you have done as much to help our hobby as anyone has, thank you. Best of luck in the future for the next 100 issues. Bob Root


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue arrived today in South Western New York and i've skimmed it at work. Hopign to find some time tonight for a more indepth read. As it's one of my first issues as a subscriber I truly hope it will last another 100 for sure! 

Thanks Ron & Marie! 

Chas


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my issue today, darned good one! Jerry


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes a huge congrats to Ron and Marie Brown on 100 issues of SiTG!! I have issues dating back into the 90's when I first got into steam. Its fun to go back and reread them and see how far our little side of the hobby has come. I can go back to when the only real options for the beginner was Roundhouse, LGB's Frank S, or something used from Merlin ect. The rest was mainly Aster products. Then came Accucraft and they changed everything. Hopefully in the next 100 issues we will see more RTR live steam that is affordable for the masses. I still hold out hope someone on this side of the pond will do some simple coal fired locos similar to what DJB did for the Edrig. Affordabe coal firing for the masses. The Brits can do it, why cant we? Its the horrible exchange rate that keeps this one out of my hands. Take an affordabe engine at 2750 pounds, essentialy double that with the exchange rate, then add internation shipping. Keep up the great work Ron and Marie, I loved all the color photos in this issue. Cheers Mike and Michele T


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It has dawned on me, after reading this thread, that SiTG is an actual physical magazine, and not an internet 'chat' magazine. 

Moreover, it is one that I have never actually seen in the 'paper' and I'm clearly missing out on a lot. 

I therefore need pointing as to where I might lay my paws on a copy here in UK. 

TIA, anybody. 

tac


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BNGP10 on 08/15/2008 11:48 AM 
I still hold out hope someone on this side of the pond will do some simple coal fired locos similar to what DJB did for the Edrig. Affordabe coal firing for the masses. The Brits can do it, why cant we? Its the horrible exchange rate that keeps this one out of my hands. Take an affordabe engine at 2750 pounds, essentialy double that with the exchange rate, then add internation shipping.


Sir - All I can say is that if you are being charged £2750 for an Edrig [list price here in yUK around £550, including radio control] then you are being seriously ripped off by somebody taking advantage of your good nature. 

tac


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 
Here is the website, just contact Ron Brown through the site listing and enjoy... 

http://www.steamup.info/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 
Here is the website, just contact Ron Brown through the site listing and enjoy... 

http://www.steamup.info/


----------

